# SPS-Forum auf Discord?



## wsd (29 März 2018)

Hallo SPS-Forum,

laut diesem Thread https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/7374-irc-channel-fuer-automatisierungstechnick.html  gab es mal einen "offiziellen" für Automatisierungstechnik. Ich persönlich bin nicht mehr oft auf IRC da ich nun vollständig auf Discord gewechselt bin, da funktionierende App und Client auf allen Plattformen (Windows, Linux und Mac).

Ist jemand von euch auch auf Discord unterwegs?
Hat jemand Interesse einen SPS/PLC Server hochzuziehen?

https://discordapp.com/


----------



## Clyde82 (6 April 2018)

Hey,

die Idee hatte ich auch. Ich bin auch ständig auf Discord gerade um meinem Mod für X-Com2 zu supporten und fänds auch cool wenn das Forum hier dort auch eine Präsenz hätte. Vllt. können wir da ja was einrichten, mein Nick ist Clyde#7185.

mfg


----------



## vollmi (9 April 2018)

Also ich hätte ja lieber Telegram als Forenchat


----------



## Milka (20 April 2018)

Wie waers gleich mit einem Teamspeak Server?


----------



## KingHelmer (23 April 2018)

Ich bin kein Freund mehr von teamspeak. Alles zu umständlich und schmiert häufiger ab im Monat als unser Discord im letzten Jahr. (hatten unterschiedliche Serveranbieter)
Dicord wäre schon spitze.


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2018)

Na ja, ihr könnt das ja mal probieren.
Wir hatten vor Jahren einen ziemlich aktiven IRC-Channel am laufen.
Es gab einen harten Kern, die waren da ständig anzutreffen.
Nach und nach haben die Leute da dann aber wohl festgestellt (mir ging es jedenfalls irgendwann so), dass man sehr viel Zeit investiert, um das am Laufen zu halten und eigentlich (fast) ständig präsent ist oder sein muß.
Wenn dann so langsam immer mehr Freizeit für den Channel draufgeht, haut einem irgendwann die Frau eine über den Kopf oder man merkt es halt selbst.
Der wirkliche fachliche Nutzen ist zwar da, aber begrenzt, man kann seine Fragen ja auch im Forum klären.


----------



## Clyde82 (24 April 2018)

Ich guck mal wegen Discord Server


----------



## Clyde82 (25 April 2018)

So ich hab mal einen erstellt: https://discord.gg/7r72a7S


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 April 2018)

Clyde82 schrieb:


> So ich hab mal einen erstellt: https://discord.gg/8BW2hP




Einladung ist ungültig oder abgelaufen 



Vielleicht kannst du mal eine Kurzanleitung erstellen wie das DISCORD funktioniert .


----------



## Wincctia (28 April 2018)

Hier ein neuer Link! 

https://discord.gg/KCcUWF4


----------



## Clyde82 (15 Mai 2018)

Ich hab den Link mal geupdated (https://discord.gg/7r72a7S), der sollte hoffentlich jetzt auch nicht mehr ablaufen.


----------



## wsd (24 Juli 2018)

Hab das schon ganz vergessen.. Bin jetzt auch dem Server gejoined


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (13 August 2021)

Hey gibt es noch einen aktuellen Discord?


----------



## Jens_E (28 September 2021)

Das wäre interessant zu wissen ob dieser noch aktiv ist


----------



## Ph3niX (28 September 2021)

Es gab eine Zeit lang einen, wurde jedoch nicht viel genutzt, bzw. eigentlich wurden oftmals Fragen gestellt, aber es gab zu wenige, die diese beantwortet haben. 

Auf einmal war der Server weg aus meiner Liste, gehe davon aus, dass er nicht mehr existiert.


----------

